# Driver Order On A Clean XP Install



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm reformatting and reinstalling Windows XP Pro for a variety of reasons. Does it matter how I install my drivers, ie. in what order? For example, should a network device driver be installed before a sound driver? I'm having all kinds of problems that my last reformat/reinstall didn't actually fix which was a first so I wanted to start from the very beginning. Thank you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The Chipset driver should always be the first driver installed.

The normal order for me is
Chipset
Video
Lan
Wireless Lan (If applied)
Audio
Modem

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CrazyChicken23 (Feb 11, 2009)

There shouldn't be any real consequence of installing drivers in a mixed order.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

There could be if the Chipset driver is NOT installed first.

Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

My main reason for re-doing everything was because my internet wasn't connecting and I was tired of messing with it. The computer is back up now (still no internet...but that's another topic), but I did install the network driver...that's the only one. If I un-install it and then do the chipset should I be okay or should I start over again? I did clone the fresh xp with no updates and no drivers so it won't take so long in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post the make and model of this computer?

Also please post ALL errors in the Device Manager (Yellow !)

Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's an Emachine T6524 (yep, it's old!). 

Errors in Device Manager (for lack of drivers, I assume):

Lexmark 7100 series
Scan
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to this link:
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6524

Select Desktop
Select T Series
Select T6524

Download and install the Video Driver : ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series Driver

Some ATI Graphics contain the SM Bus Controller within the Video Driver. Install this BEFORE proceeding

Did you get the internet working
I saw this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/please-help-no-internet-on-a-clean-xp-install-413606.html

Let me know

As far as the printer/scanner, please post the Exact Model number.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually downloaded all the drivers from the emachines website...just haven't installed them yet. If I can't get the stupid internet working I'll probably toss it out the window!! Actually, no...I did want to get the internet working before anything else tho so I could make absolutely sure it wasn't something else interfering with the network. And, no...no help on the internet yet, for some reason the post didn't make it in to the 'new posts' and I'm not getting any views. I'm glad you saw it tho! If you could help at all, that'd be great!


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, and I also have my printer driver as well...and am installing the ATI as we speak, so to speak.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know how you make out wilth the ATI Driver (Install this first).

These are Zip files so you will have to extract these files to a folder (You Make).
Once extracted look inside the folder for a Setup exe file and run it.
If it does not contain the Setup exe. (The network Controller does NOT) file you will then need to Manually install the drivers through the Device Manager

Right Click on the Device (ex Network Controller)
Update driver
No, not this time
Select the Advance option
Select include this location in the search and BROWSE to where you extracted the folder to.
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

It installed fine and all the yellow marks disappeared but for the printer...which is fine. I can install that later. Thank you. Still no internet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you try a manual install of the Lan Driver?

Let me know if there any errors in the Device Manager (Yellow !) after the printer driver is installed.
Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, printer driver installed...no more errors. I've installed two real-tek drivers...one was an auto (.exe), didn't work, so I uninstalled that one and manually installed realtek network driver that I downloaded from the emachines website. While there are no errors, it's not working because I still have no internet. From the command prompt I typed ipconfig /release, no problems...however when i typed ipconfig /renew I got the error "An error occurred while renewing interface Locan Area Connection : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out". I haven't gotten that one before.


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just tried it again and it worked. It's been assigned a new ip address, but still no internet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you connected to a Modem or Modem/Router combination?

Have you power cycled the Modem (and router if you have one)?

Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what power-cycled means, but i did press the reset button. Here's what I've done so far. I uninstalled both network devices and restarted my computer. When they reinstalled, what I have listed in my Network Connections is '1394 Connection' and 'Local Area Connection'. Before I did that, the Local Area Connection said Realtek. If I right click on it and go to properties it still says Realtek. I also did everything listed here: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-29922-network-issue-after-install-uninstal-of-sp3 . Anyway, I'm able to connect to the internet now, but it's really slow and every few minutes (or less) I lose connection. I do the right click-repair on the Local Area Connection and I get it back for a few minutes. Also, my sent packets keep getting reset to 0...I don't know if that's normal, but I don't think so. Any advice? I'm currently trying to download all the Windows updates I need.


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

And I forgot to answer your question...it's a modem/router and I'm currently connected through the router. I have tried it being connected directly to the modem and I had the same problems.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this.
Disconnect the power from both the Modem and Router
Wait for a minute.
Reconnect the power to the Modem and wait for a few minutes for it to power up.
Reconnect the power to the Router and wait for a few minutes for it to power up.

See how the connection is.

Bill


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 27, 2008)

I did what you said and I also reset the modem and updated the router firmware. Still, no. Also, I don't know if this is relevant, but I noticed on one of my other computers that it's constantly 'acquiring network address'. I did manage to get all my Microsoft updates last night, but now the only way I can get the computer to connect is if I constantly repair the network or go in to cmd prompt and release/renew. The other thing I noticed is that the ip address is 196.164.1.9. The last number has never been over 4, so just wanted to mention that as well.

Bill, thanks for taking the time to help me get this up and running. I really appreciate it.

Terri


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I am going to try to contact a friend of mine to help us sort this out.
He will ask you for alot of info and to run some test.

Hopefully he will be with us shortly.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

